# Humber Fishery Protection Section WW1



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I am looking for any photographs of the WW1 Fishery Protection Section vessels named in this Armistice Signal sent our from the Naval Base at Grimsby at 1108 11.11.1918.

I have one of the Scomber and Ronso from a previous request, but have not been able to find any of the others. So I am looking for

Cuirass
Waldorf
Grenada
Duchess

Many Thanks

David
+


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello David,

Details and photo of CUIRASS: http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2012/05/s-t-cuirass-gy436/

Regards
Hugh


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank You Hugh.

I notice that those listed as addressees on the signal seem to carry no armaments. With the original archive are these in the thumbnails. 001 is unknown, the next is HMS Whitby, from the reg nr, and the last, 12, is unknown, but the sailor would appear to have HMS Pekin on his headband, which is the Grimsby Admiralty base.

Thanks again

David
+


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi David,

All would have been armed at some point see the descriptions below.
Also you mention GRENADA but in the signal it is GRENADE there were a couple of boats called GRENADA.

WALDORF, hired trawler, Adty No 854. Built 1913, 293grt, Grimsby-reg GY.927. *Armament: 1-6pdr AA*. In service 5.15-1919 as minesweeper. Served as ALFREDIAN in WW2.

RONSO, hired trawler, Adty No 862. Built 1915, 248grt, Grimsby-reg GY.605. *Armament: 1-6pdr.* In service 1.16-1920 as minesweeper. Served in WW2.

SCOMBER, hired trawler, Adty No 445. Built 1914, 321grt, Fleetwood-reg FD.98. *Armament: 1-6pdr AA*. In service 12.14-1919 as minesweeper. Served in WW2.

WHITBY, fishing trawler. Built 1898, 164grt, Grimsby-reg GY.524. Requisitioned by Admiralty in 1917 for Fishery Reserve, commissioned and flew white ensign; continued commercial fishing under naval control.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Hugh

Yes, sorry, mistype on my part. 


Also in the original archive is this. Stanley Roffey was RNVR, OS(Wireless) and I suspect this is his first appointment on WARRIOR II out of the Kingstown, Ireland base Boadicea II. On the signal, you will see it was signed off as sent by SGR. This is Stan, who had only been at Grimsby since July 1918.

Regards
David
+


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Stanley George Roffey b. Croydon 12 March 1898.
Joined RNVR (Hostilities) 21 October 1916 official number L.Z/6415.

He is shown as being attached to HMS PEKIN at the time of the Armistice. I presume you have his service record David?

He was awarded the Victory Medal and the British War Medal.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Hugh

No. Someone bought his medals at auction and came across me whilst researching Stan, and sent me a copy of his research. The photographs were bequeathed to my local library archive - where they have quite likely remained unseen except by myself. 

Regards

David

+


----------

